

With all else equal, which one do you most want to build a business around? - L1AD

You get to build a business around one of these.&#60;p&#62;Which do you pick?&#60;p&#62;1. Help me do something I couldn’t before
2. Save me from doing something I hate
3. Help me become the person I want to be
4. Help me feel the way I want to feel
======
vividmind
Why can't you combine them? I can see all these (perhaps with the exception of
3) being perfectly blend-able.

------
OafTobark
None of the above. Can't generalize it like that

